# my foundation makes my pores look huge and added with a grainy look?? HELP



## chavezwifey (Jan 30, 2009)

so i have notice when i apply my foundation.. ,my pores look HUGE and added with a grainy texture to my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 am i using to much foundation ... what can i do stop this?? i'm currently using loreal in golden beige ..before i was using chanel tint but it was not working for me .. i just order MAC medium dark MSFN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but anyways, is the foundation doing this to my skin ... anyways any thoughts on MAC foundation i want a foundation that is full coverage; i have oily skin, but does not look caked on and ESPECIALLY give me that grainy look.... TIA


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have oily skin and I use MUFE Mat Velvet, love it!


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can help!! Well, from experience, drug store foundations are crappy. I find when I work on clients, if I am using a liquid foundation, i use a foundation brush to apply a thin layer and then I take a brush like 109, 187 188 etc to buff it in to make an airbrush finish. if the client needs more coverage, i add it little by little with the buffer brush. Now, about the pores, it helps to press in the foundation with your fingers, gently pat your face.

From what I can gather, liquid mineralize foundation, or even studio fix fluid would be great for you, but if you want to try something new, I'd suggest studio tech... it's a cream foundation that looks like a second layer of skin.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 30, 2009)

i have humungo pores tooo. the things that really help me deal with that is to always ALWAYS use a primer to fill the pores in (but make sure u cleanse at night very thoroughly). i also use a finishing powder that reflects light.  my favourite at the moment is the silk naturals perfecting powder.  i finished my sample and i bought a fullsize.  i was skeptical but it really does help.  Silk Naturals


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have large pores too...But I always always use a primer first...I use Smashbox...but I am sure the others MUFE, MAC are just as great


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ I definately agree on using a primer, it smoothes out the skin and fills in some of the smaller pores!  Since you have oily skin i think mufe matte primer would be a great choice for you

.. Also i would definately invest in either a mac 109 brush or a mac 187 brush with whatever foundation you use. I highly reccomend MUFE and MAC foundations


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 7, 2009)

this will be helping me later on


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 7, 2009)

How much foundation do you use? One pump is usually enough for the whole face (even to get full coverage) 

I agree with the other girls and I would say use a primer. I have oily skin too and I like the MUFE primers and the Cargo Blu ray mattifying cream.

Dab the foundation on the spots you need the most coverage and blend out from there.

hope that helps!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 9, 2009)

i agree that the brush and foundation brand, along with the amount of foundation you're putting on all make a huge difference. 
i also agree that primer is a must, especially if you have huge pores. i've been wearing primer a lot more lately and my pores don't look as huge. 

do you exfoliate? that might help with the texture of your skin along with the size of your pores. whenever i don't exfoliate and tend to my skin properly, it's like trying to put lipstick on a pig :-\

oh, and i am ALL for MUFE's Mat Velvet, so maybe try something else? 

good luck!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

When my pores don't look too bad then I use Dr Feelgood as a primer and then apply foundation.  Give it a few minutes to show up where you need to put some more on and then put the foundation on.  Use a brush when applying foundation as I found when I used my fingers I patted the foundation into my pores which defeated the point of using DF.

When my pores look really really big I used DF and then Smashbox primer..then my foundation with a brush.

Oooh, another tip..to see where your pores are largest (sometimes what you think you see and what the mirror shows up are two different things), before you put any primer on, dust your skin with some loose translucent powder..that shows you where you need to apply DF.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you need to work on your skin.

Do you exfoliate? A good exfoliator like Laura Mercier's Face Polish will eliminate grainy texture.

Clay masks are the most effective in shrinking pore size. Try Cliniques Pore Minimizer Refining Mask. If you have oily skin, this will be what's causing your pores to appear larger.

... Steaming your face above a bowl of boiling hot water & a towel covering your head & around the bowl to keep in the heat & help concentrate will take out excessive oils & reduce pore size.

Do you use a primer before applying your foundation? Laura Mercier's (Regular, not Oil-Free or Hydrating) Foundation Primer is _uhmazing!_ It isn't  cheap. But it's the only primer that has proven to do the job. I have tried & tested many others & I swear by Laura Mercier.

MAC is the only foundation I haven't tried. It took me a very long time to find the perfect foundation & I finally stopped at Bobbi Brown - I haven't continued searching ever since! I love Bobbi Brown. She has a wide range palette of natural skin tones (unlike Clinique) but the foundation itself is just perfect! Bobbi Browns Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation is a buildable coverage. I couldn't get a more even & perfected look from anything else. It glides on exceptionally light & feels comfortable during the day. I like to finish with Cliniques Almost Powder Makeup SPF 15 as this Bobbi Brown foundation doesn't have one. You may not need all this coverage & therefore I would suggest applying foundation with the finger (& you can buildup on any areas where may need it most) or a great time saver is to lightly dip the tip of a MAC 187 brush into the foundation & then blend in sweeping & swirling motion.


BTW. I wouldn't suggest Smashbox, not only because it doesn't work, but because it's incredibly greasy & WILL cause your pores to increase in size.


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 11, 2009)

You might wanna try the new Urban Decay Complexion Primer Potion-Pore Perfecting.  It's a pretty new item from Urban Decay, I've been using it for a little over a week and it's HG for me! I have huge pores and when I use this before I apply my foundation, my pores are invisible! I love this product! Hope this helps!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Jul 13, 2009)

You Should Try Mac Prep N Prime Skin Refined Zone Treatment -it Really Reduces The Look Of Pores, It Really Works!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 13, 2009)

How crappy my skin looks on a particular day dictates my makeup regimine...if I just have regular crappy skin, after I wash and put on a light coat of salicylic acid-y stuff, I use Hope in a Jar moisturizer, and let it soak in for about 5 minutes...follow up with monistat (thank you Specktra... :bowsdown
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and then smooth on my foundation with my fingers, and buff out with a brush (for everyday stuff, like work, I use ColorStay). 
If my skin is looking EXTRA crappy, I'll use a toner first (Neutrogena pore refining or something like that), then the Hope in a Jar. Once that's soaked in, I use MUFE HD primer in blue (I'm pale), squeeze a pump or pump and a half of MUFE HD foundation on the back of my hand and apply with either my 187 from MAC, or Sephora platinum brush #55 (it's the "air brush", and works AMAZINGLY well). Whether my skin is extra crappy or regular crappy, I follow everything with MUFE HD powder to set (after blush, contour, highlight, etc) and perfect my makeup. 
That's as close to perfect this skin is ever going to look. 

BTW, I exfoliate every day with Philosophy microdelivery wash (it's gentle enough for everyday use). Exfoliation is key.


----------

